# Old photographs



## geo940 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi i am a new forums member my name is George and am what is commonly called a silver surfer. I was wondering if one of your members can help me with my problem which is as follows
When I was using adobe elements 11 know matter how much I blew my old photoes up to work on them they retained their sharpness.
However I upraded to lightroom 6 and photoshop cc via the adobe site a few weeks ago and imported most of my old photoes into lightroom and then worked on in photoshop. The trouble is that when I expand them up to work on them some of them lose their sharpness, become blocky and hard to see on even though the same picture is still very sharp in elements. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong

George


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry; I don't know George but I'm keen to learn the answer. 
In the meantime could I ask why you are editing in PS when LR will do most if not all editing. (about an 1/2 hour later) Just noticed the 'few weeks' which might explain it I guess. If you can do it in LR will save disc space as you don't need a PSD or TIFF file plus the original


----------

